# Canary Islands???



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Has anyone wintered in the Canaries?
It would be interesting to hear routes, ferries and any problems you encountered.
Its just a thought for us at the moment, it wouldn't be possible for us to do it for a couple of years yet but we would love to hear from anyone who has done this in the past.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canaries*

Hi

There are various shipping routes available.

AT Ferries (Pompey Bilbao) are part of a larger firm that travels to the Canaries. The Shipping cost is huge and the passage is four days.

A cheaper "island option" is Malta - ferries from various ports in Italy.

Rapide561


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I just know I have seen somewhere on the net a report from someone who motorhomed in the Canaries. I thought it was Mazbaz travels. I can remember them reporting it was idyllic. Then again maybe I was dreaming.


stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

No Russell there is only one weekly ferry to the Canary Islands. It will cost you about £1500 and it takes two days.

DandM,

We toured the Canary Islands on Jan - May 2000 we visited five of the seven islands. On the whole camp sites are poor, a couple run by the Dutch are of a better standard. Wild camping is not a problem.

You are looking at £1500/£1600 for the return crossing. The crossings about 36 hours and the is one sailing a week. Inter island ferries are quite cheap.

Ferry details at http://www.directferries.co.uk/canary_islands.htm

Campsite details at http://tinyurl.com/y2sq43

I've got more details somewhere but I can't put my finger on them at present

Get back to me if I can be of further help.

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi in about 1985 when we were in Andorra a retired english couple helped us out with their knowledge of french (ours still hasn't improved :lol: ) and they were on their way back home after spending the winter in the canaries. 

They said it was wonderful. We were in our little Mitsubishi camper can't remember what they had, but it was a lot bigger.

Olley


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canaries*

Hi Don

If you know of a firm other than AT Ferries I would be very interested. Here is At Ferries link to the Canary Island services.

http://www.atferries.com/cruises-spain-morocco-algeria.html

I thought it took four days as I recall researching this earlier this year when the topic was raised.

Maybe it was four days from Cadiz and onwards to Fuerteventura. I recall that Fuerteventura was the topic.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Canaries*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> There are various shipping routes available.
> 
> ...


HI Russell,

There is only one route to the Canary Islands  , I did not mention the ferry company 

I'm interested in the various routes you mentioned though:?: 

If you read the timetable you will see it takes about 48 hours to 
Cadiz to Santa Cruz de Tenerife. 

Just got an on line quote £1670 return for a 6 metre van, two passengers with a berth in a single sex four berth cabin. If you manage to get a two berth cabin it's a bit more expensive.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canaries*

Hi Don

At those prices I won't be going.

I can get to Malta for about 150 euros and have friends there to show me round.

Off topic now, but I have never been to Malta, so if you fancy bunking in, let me know. I am sure Oscar won't mind!

Rapide561


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Russell,

I was last in Malta in 1959, I think it might have changed a bit :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Don't get lost down the "Gut" 8O 8O :wink: :wink: 

Have a good trip.

Don


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> I was last in Malta in 1959, I think it might have changed a bit
> 
> Don't get lost down the "Gut"


Don
Like all good places we remember from our past, the 'Gut' is no longer what we remember - ever since Malta became a tourist haven (this goes for most of the previously 'unspoiled places in the world), all has changed. Never did manage to have a drink in every bar heading down from top to bottom (or vice-versa) 8O 
Keith S


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*****STOP PRESS*****

Malta now has a camp site although, I have no details about it at present. I will email a friend there to see if I can find details.

Dave

656


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi if its the one that opened up last year its tents only.  

Olley


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

artona said:


> Hi
> I thought it was Mazbaz travels. I can remember them reporting it was idyllic. Then again maybe I was dreaming.
> stew


LOL *stew* - a nice dream indeed - 10 years ago I enjoyed a two week holiday in Lanzarote with a day trip to Fuerteventura.

I suppose the longer the stay the more one gets out of the high initial travel cost - are there any limits to a length of stay in a MH :?: 
.....and *Don* you say Wild Camping is no problem - Does that apply anywhere in the Canaries or just to certain parts of certain Islands :?: and is it expensive to travel between Islands :?:

Paul


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

baldlygo said:


> artona said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Paul,

The Canary Island are part of the EU so the normal rules apply.

We visited and free parked on five of the seven islands and had no problems at all.

There were a few vans, mainly German men by themselves. We did come across another Brit though.

The Fred Olsen inter island ferries were a reasonable price, mainly fast craft twin hull jobs.

A trip from Journey from TENERIFE (S. C. de Tenerife) to GRAN CANARIA (Agaete) will cost about Euro 145. It would be cheaper on the conventional ferry.

Don


----------



## DandM (Nov 7, 2006)

Many thanks for all the replies, looks a bit pricey... but it was just a thought.

Thanks again

DandM


----------

